

Show HN: An extension to post GIFs on Facebook - Narzerus
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/facebook-gif-button/omdfmeimafcmmefpiebpeodknddagimg?hl=es-419

======
sadok
Works great, works by pasting the gif URL for you as a comment. Is it possible
to make it work by actually attaching the gif like an image? That way the URL
does not show.

Great idea anyway!

------
oknoorap
facebook already supports gif, is this for uploaded photos?

